# Rafael Gonzales (Cuba) Panatelas Cigar Review - BBB



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bueno, Bonito y Barato (good, pretty and inexpensive). Just the best yet

Read the full review here: Rafael Gonzales (Cuba) Panatelas Cigar Review - BBB


----------

